# Getting my first pigs this spring...what kind of shelter/pen do I need



## michelle43 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone--

I'm getting my first pigs this Spring.  I'm not sure what type of pen/run to build for them and what kind of space they need.  I plan to butcher them this fall/early winter.  ALL advice is appreciated.  

Thanks in advance!
Michelle


----------



## wannabefarmer (Mar 5, 2011)

Giving you a bump.  Im wondering the same thing here....


----------



## freemotion (Mar 5, 2011)

There are many different options.  I pastured mine, and used a little A-frame house the we built on the cheap.  The growth is not as quick or as huge as more confined pigs, but this method fit my philosophy as to how I want my food to be raised....those were some happy pigs!  They ate mostly scrounged food like acorns, pumpkins, garden waste, whole ears of corn by the bushel.  They are delicious....had a BLT last night, and a pot pie on Sunday, leftover shoulder roast on Tues and Wed.....***contented sigh***

We started with electric fence but it was not enough in the drought conditions to contain them.  We quickly added livestock panels with a low electric wire to keep them from burrowing under.  Field fencing on three sides (horse fencing) and the panels on one side.  Worked out great.


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2011)

I've found the only thing to keep them in is hog panels.  Woven wire fencing they just scrunch up with their noses and go right under...electric can short out and they you're off chasing them too.

The bigger they are the more secure the fencing needs to be too.  I have 1 standard potbelly (around 100 pounds) and a potbelly cross (around 250 pounds) and the cross is the most destructive.  She's rip gates right off the hinges so they have to be super secure too.

Housing needs to be big enough to go in and get comfy in (but not overly large) and be free of drafts.  Mine have a small shed right now to share.


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the responses.  I'll be getting my piglets the end of April or early May.  I think I will definitely be looking into a combination of hog panels/electric to keep from chasing pigs all over the property.  

Can anyone estimate the space requirements of my hog pen???  for 2 piglets, but big enough to get to slaughter weight.

thanks!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you looking for the absolute minimum?  You'll likely find that in Storey's Guide, probably available at your local library or interlibrary loan.....or peak into it next time you are at TSC...

If you have a very small pen that is not on cement, you'll have a bit more trouble with them trying to dig out.  

What space is required depends on a few factors unique to you and your property.  How long do you intend to keep them?  What will you feed them?  Do you want to do this organically, naturally, or use commercial feeds and models?  Do you have good shade all day where you will put their pen?  Room for a wallow?  What is your climate like?  Etc.  

No judgment whatever your answers are, but....there are so many variables, you need to narrow it down more to get more specific answers.

For example, I can talk to you about pastured pigs and natural foraged and gleaned foods.  No clue about smaller pens and purchased feeds.  My pen was 120' on the long end of a trapezoid, about 80' on the other 3 sides if I remember correctly.  Partially treed, and surrounded by mature trees on three sides.  It was a part of my pasture that was not very productive, very weedy, and I wanted the pigs to work on it.  They did.  I knew I had access to free foods for them, and made it a personal challenge to utilize them as much as possible.  I did.  I did not get the size or growth rate that I would have had I done it a more "modern" way, but hey, it was very, very cheap pork and free rototilling.


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Freemotion.  I'm not necessarily looking for the bare minimum of space, but growth rate is also a consideration for me.  As far as space goes, I have 24 acres of land, mostly pasture, with a bit wooded.  I am looking to get a 'happy medium' with the space per pig.  I do plan to use commercial feed and supplement with fresh garden vegetables.  I'm planting twice as much this year as last just to make sure I have a ton of extras for the pigs.

I plan to keep the pigs approximately 6-7 months.  I'm getting the piglets in late April, so figure November for butchering.  The weather really starts dropping at that time here in Vermont, so I don't think it'd be economical to keep them any longer.  With that said, I'm thinking full-on pasturing won't get them to a big enough butching weight.  I also have a lot of wild apple trees which I will be pruning and fertilizing to hopefully get a big crop of apples for the pigs to eat.

As far as a wallow goes, I have plenty of springs on my property, so the pigs will be able to dig themselves a nice wallow.  I plan to put their pen enclosure inside some wooded area too so shade should not be a problem.  RIght now I'm thinking about maybe a 40' x 40' enclosure.  Would this be big enough but not too big to restrict growth rate?

Opinions and suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 6, 2011)

It may be wise as to where you provide a wallow. If one was to allow the pig to use a spring, it just may dig up the area and may destroy the natural fisure/ drain area and  cause a flood in the area or ???.  Also pigs like to root a LOT so be prepared to fill in lots of holes that may be 2 foot deep. Not cheap to regrade a pasture or replace uprooted or dead trees and replace fence posts and fences. Manure management can be an issue too.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 6, 2011)

You might want to find out what the minimum requirement is, and go up a bit from there since you have the space.  You could also consider doing something like Joel Salatin of Polyface Farm does, and rotate the paddocks.  You can find some interesting videos by searching on youtube, and he has several books available.

I can't give you the numbers myself, as that is not how I approached it, so I didn't research it this way.  I'll be using the same large paddock again this year.  One day I hope to rotate them through paddocks in my woods to ultimately reclaim some of that land, but I'm not comfortable enough with pigs yet and live in a suburban neighborhood, with farm land in the back of the closely set houses.


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2011)

I would also be careful about allowing your pigs to use the natural springs to create a wallow.


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I would also be careful about allowing your pigs to use the natural springs to create a wallow.


THanks for the advice.  What concerns should I be worried about? Water quality?


----------



## spifamily (Mar 12, 2011)

Some of mine are on pasture, some are in double size dog kennels.  a 30x30 is plenty big enough for two pigs.  I can say the two I housed in the double dog kennel didn't make fair weight last year.  I believe because they weren't excercising enough to build up an appetite.  The ones in the 30x30 always make their fair weight.


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 13, 2011)

That sounds perfect.  Thanks again!

By the way, do you have an estimate of how much feed per pig you average getting them to butcher weight?


----------



## spifamily (Mar 13, 2011)

For the pigs we have on commercial feed, we estimate 650-800lbs of feed in 5 months.  This is starting with a 50lb pig and expecting a 300lb pig.


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Spifamily!


----------

